

Show HN: Create a personal Google Blacklist - mythobit

I created a simple app that allows you to create a blacklist of sites for Google searches.<p>It also allows you to create "preferred searches" as well.  These let you list sites that you want ranked higher in the search results as well as blacklist sites specific to this search.<p>Just a note, please look at the about page to see the format that is expected for the URLs.<p>Site: http://blacklist-search.appspot.com/<p>Anyway, this was really a scratch my own itch sort of thing but I thought other people might find it useful as well. I would also really appreciate any input. Thanks!
======
mythobit
clicky: <http://blacklist-search.appspot.com/>

